# FreeBSD 8.1 unstable network connection



## donglee (Mar 30, 2014)

I have three FreeBSD 8.1 running on three different hardware and therefore consist of different network adapter as well (bce, bge and igb). I found that the network connection is kind of unstable which I have tried to `scp` some > 10MB file and found that I cannot always get the files completed successfully. My access switch is Huawei S3700-28TP-EI-AC. I have further checked with my network admin and he claim that the problem is being caused by the network driver which cannot support the load whereby he tried to ping using huge packet size (around 15k) and my server will drop packet consistently at a regular interval. I found that this statement may not be valid since the three server is using three different network drive and it would be quite impossible that the same problem is being caused by three different network adapter and thus different network driver.

Since then I have tried to tune up the performance by playing around with the /etc/sysctl.conf figures with no luck.


```
kern.ipc.somaxconn=1024
kern.ipc.shmall=3276800
kern.ipc.shmmax=1638400000

# Security
net.inet.ip.redirect=0
net.inet.ip.sourceroute=0
net.inet.ip.accept_sourceroute=0
net.inet.icmp.maskrepl=0
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect=0
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
net.inet.tcp.drop_synfin=1

# Security
```


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 30, 2014)

8.1-RELEASE is unsupported. Update to at least 8.3, but since it's going EOL in just a month, your best bet would be 8.4.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, please upgrade to at least 8.4. FreeBSD 8.1 went end-of-life in July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

